# BEST musical form I've EVER seen!!!



## Brother John (Jan 26, 2007)

The DRUMS!!!!!!

the drums....

for the LOVE of ALL that is HOLY....
stop with the DRUMS!!!!!!!!!!!


CLICK HERE if you are VERY brave.


Your Brother
John

..........and what's with those friggin cats?


----------



## Brother John (Jan 26, 2007)

and then with the bells???
WHY???

...why the little toddler bells??????????


I've lost brain cells now!!!





Yor broter
Jon


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 26, 2007)

What the hell was that


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jan 26, 2007)

I believe that it must be a joke.
Sean


----------



## Brother John (Jan 26, 2007)

Touch Of Death said:


> I believe that it must be a joke.
> Sean





...it's in the comedy section.
Yes: it's a joke..


Your Brother
John


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jan 26, 2007)

Brother John said:


> ...it's in the comedy section.
> Yes: it's a joke..
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for informing me. I did not do the proper detective work.:mst:


----------



## Kacey (Jan 26, 2007)

I'm sorry to say I've seen that one before...


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 26, 2007)

Kacey said:


> I'm sorry to say I've seen that one before...


 
as have I


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 26, 2007)

Everytime I see that I lose a few more brain cells!


----------



## morph4me (Jan 26, 2007)

terryl965 said:


> What the hell was that


 
I recognized techniques from The Karate Kid and The Karate Kid II, don't know where the rest of them came from:uhyeah:


----------



## searcher (Jan 26, 2007)

That guy needs to stop watching Walker.   Somebody needs to save us from the dumbening that will result from the viewing of this video.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jan 26, 2007)

I've seen that before too. Actually there are several clips with the same guy. I don't remember where I read this, but I recall it being said the guy has some *issues* and is actually totally being totally serious. It was stated that he pays people to help out with his clips. Take it with a grain of salt, but that's what I heard.


----------



## Flying Crane (Jan 27, 2007)

Well to his credit, he was very careful not to step on the cat...


----------



## dubljay (Jan 27, 2007)

Is it a bad thing that I don't get it?  I'm still trying to figure out what the hell happened.


----------



## Flying Crane (Jan 28, 2007)

dubljay said:


> I'm still trying to figure out what the hell happened.


 
as are we all...


----------

